# Show us your: Custom Interiors!



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

Anything and everything Gauges, Steeringwheels, Seats, Dashes, Fibreglass, Carbon Fibre, Custom Paint. Knobs, Boots, ANNNNNYTHING. I cant wait to see what some of the INSIDES of your cars look for a change. :cheers:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i just did a test fit on my completely revamped center console, and the rest of my dash is torn apart at the time. no fiberglassing yet, right now its just my old console built up with cardboard and tape but it looks so fucking sexy already. too bad its top-secret. i really want to show you guys what im doing!!! oh well, have a fun thread


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

New goodies

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=46021


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Wowowowowow, that car gets better every time... it looks like a transformer now and not a sentra. Mad propz on the work


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

I cant even compete with sean!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

damn..my pics wont load


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

this stuff was from a while back...i sold the rollcage and nitrous for my turbo...





































and i have to post this one again...hahaha


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> Very nice :thumbup:



very NICE or very RICE? hahaha...i had to sell that rollcage, and im glad i did


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

must be nice going on those camping trips, and carrying groceries home eh? .. lol.. Id love to have a custom trunk like that.. i miss my system oh so much .. You need to get some pics of your new engine dude... i want to see your turbo build up


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I think the work looks pretty nice.
I'm not the type of person to throw around the "rice" term.

Here are a few older pics of my audio/trunk


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

very good stuff guys....im jealous :thumbup:

oh and sean, that rear section where the component speakers are.....i did that exact same setup a while back, black carpet with the speaker grilles on top! i love it


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

wow, mines the saddest  BUT! ima still post it 

sorry for the first 2 pics, it was rainy/foggy out, and my camera doesnt like that i guess :-/

Indilo HVAC(yea baby) and gauges w/aluminum overlay









Another.









Can't really tell in this pic, but i've accented alot of pieces with champagne gold pearl paint i found at NAPA(HVAC plastic surround, example), also used the auto primer and clear coat to get an insanely smooth finish.









again, not much, but i gotta start somewhere


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Chuck said:


> must be nice going on those camping trips, and carrying groceries home eh? .. lol.. Id love to have a custom trunk like that.. i miss my system oh so much .. You need to get some pics of your new engine dude... i want to see your turbo build up



im taking pics step by step, but they are with a kodak...so i have to get them developed when im done...ill post them all, either on here or my cardomain site...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

dammmnn...wood grain..thats what 50 cent raps about haha


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Before!!!









Now!!!!!!!!









After?????????


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hahahahaha...nice...itll be worth it though...just get tid of that R above your radio hahaha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

otanotherhonda man that is sweeeeeeeeet dude


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Holy Shit! What are you in the process of? btw, off topic but how did you replace the e-brake handle since it's one peice?

My interior is on my car domain site.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

zeno said:



> Holy Shit! What are you in the process of? btw, off topic but how did you replace the e-brake handle since it's one peice?
> 
> My interior is on my car domain site.



unless he's converting it to a lucino RHD, i cant see a reason as to why he'de tear it up like that


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

my interior so far. Still waiting to put in the G20 leather seats. I finally found someone that can weld.


































And the seats to come:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

so you have an auto, but have a 5 speed trim peice aroung the shifter, right? it looks nice...subtle


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> so you have an auto, but have a 5 speed trim peice aroung the shifter, right? it looks nice...subtle


it's the auto trum, I jus stretehed the momo boot to fit around the shifter.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i see i see...momo huh...$$$


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

My old system...long gone, but still one of the cleanest Ive done.








The system right now thats soon to be rebuilt in fiberglass...muuuuuch cleaner.








Interior about a year ago.








Yea, I got a little carried away with the paint.








Lol, its not hard to tell who's on NF and who isnt, just look at their interior.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> New goodies
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=46021


Looks really good man! Can't wait til I get out of my lease and get my 350Z so I can mod it, .


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks.
Ill try to get some better pics really soon.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Anyone ever died their interior that has pics? Like the grey in early sentras to black? Or something???


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

You can check out my custom interior (read "messed up dash and 4point harness, )at my car domain site.
http://members.cardomain.com/fletchspecv


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

FletchSpecV said:


> You can check out my custom interior (read "messed up dash and 4point harness, )at my car domain site.
> http://members.cardomain.com/fletchspecv




here are his pics..i put them up for ya...


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> here are his pics..i put them up for ya...


Hey man, thanks a lot! How'd you do it? I can host from car domain right? How do I do it though? Thanks! Later,
Fletch


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

FletchSpecV said:


> Hey man, thanks a lot! How'd you do it? I can host from car domain right? How do I do it though? Thanks! Later,
> Fletch



right click on the pic, and go to PROPERTIES...
then youll see the adress of the image...copy it, and paste it in the little mountain pic on the forums toolbar


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> right click on the pic, and go to PROPERTIES...
> then youll see the adress of the image...copy it, and paste it in the little mountain pic on the forums toolbar


Alright, cool man. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

very nice guys. particularly notanotherhondas and 1clnb14 (nothing like custom work) but really, all of em look really good lol. i'd post of pics of mine but i havent had a recent pic of my interior which i'll probably do tomorrow. plus my airbag is blown 

hey justin, your gauges are silver metallic right? but the numbers light up to whatever 194 bulbs are in the gauge cluster? i was thinking of getting thos b/c on long drives hte indiglos hurt my eyes at night.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Well here is the interior of my Spec:


















i this one it is kind of hard to see the CF weave on the inserts but it is black on the outside and CF in the middle (door inserts also CF)


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

OneFastStanza - Nice Spec. I really like the Corbeau's.

The "carbon fiber style" woven leather/vinyl is getting pretty popular up here in the NW.
Damn near the entire interior on this Civic is done in the red and black "carbon fiber style" woven leather/vinyl

















I've also seen it on a few other cars up here (VW's / Audi's). 
It's pretty damn cool.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Tickwomp said:


> hey justin, your gauges are silver metallic right? but the numbers light up to whatever 194 bulbs are in the gauge cluster? i was thinking of getting thos b/c on long drives hte indiglos hurt my eyes at night.


That's why I don't like indiglos, they're too distracting. Yes, they're silver metallic, but they come in like 40 colors plus custom designs. Check out the custom section of importintelligence.com


----------



## crash (Nov 30, 2004)

*i see red*

i kno this thread is kinda old but i figured id show yall what i got here she is my pride an joy ha i need to take some pictures from inside the car maybee when the weather gets back nice


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

was that taken w/ a phone cam? It's too small to see.


----------



## generation3 (Jan 16, 2005)

Wall








Switch to turn subs on and off.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

wow talk about stealth :thumbup:


----------



## crash (Nov 30, 2004)

no i took it with a camera an scanned it i just dont kno how to make it bigger its bigger on my car domain page if u click on it car domain page


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

thats a clean trunk dude, i like how the beat is all hidden. Did you build that box and carpet it yourself??


----------



## chucky200 (Jan 3, 2003)

Most of you have seen my ricey interior only addition not in the pic is white HVAC overlays, oh ya, no SAFC anymore.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

*240SX interior*

My car came with custom carpeted sound stuff in the back (2 Alpine 6x9s) but the carpeting was black... I figured I'd go with a black interior, so I dyed the seats, carpeting, dash, and all the trim black. It goes really nice with my Momo steering wheel! I'll get pics up when I bust out the car... 240's do NOT work in Minnesota in winter!


----------



## generation3 (Jan 16, 2005)

ryan7o7 said:


> thats a clean trunk dude, i like how the beat is all hidden. Did you build that box and carpet it yourself??


I didn't build that Tweeter did. They did a nice job and it wasn't that expensive. It was done at the Tweeter next to Stonebriar for you DNE people who want to know. I'll try to go to Feb. meet if anyones interested in seeing.


----------

